# Best paint to use for a horse



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

lb_cake said:


> I am going to dress my horse up as an american indian horse with war paint for Halloween. I was wondering what the best and safest paint to use. Any suggestions or tips would be appreciated!



When I was a kid we used to paint phrases and put "war paint" on our horses at fun shows. We always used a home made tempera recipe, you can pick up powdered tempera paint base/colors at any craft store or probably even Wal-mart these days. It's basically like a finger paint, non toxic and non staining, washes off easily with water. 

Here is the recipe we used:

You need: 

* Medium saucepan
* 1/2 cup cornstarch
* 1/2 cup cold water
* 4 cups boiling water
* Small jars or plastic containers
* Tempera paint, powdered 

Directions

1. Measure cornstarch into saucepan.
2. Add cold water to cornstarch and stir to make a smooth paste.
3. Stir in boiling water.
4. Place saucepan over medium-low heat and stir until boiling.
5. Boil 1 minute; remove from heat. Cool.
6. Spoon about 1/2 cup of thickened cornstarch mixture into each container, using a different cup for each color.
7. For each color, stir 1 teaspoon dry tempera into cornstarch mixture. (Use more paint for more intense color.)
8. If paint is too thick, stir in 1 teaspoon water at a time until desired consistency is achieved.
9. Store in refrigerator. This recipe makes about 4 cups of paint, enough for 4-5 horses (depending on how heavily you decorate them!).


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

Ahh! I love it 
I did that last halloween!!! (It's in my avatar: me and my boyfriend, the cowboy, are painting him up)

I have pony paints now, but they're expensive.

Last year I just went to the craft store and got nontoxic washable kid-friendly paints! Just make sure it's little kid safe, and it should be okay to put on your horse.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i've used pony paint..

Amazon.com: Tail Tamer Pony Paint, Liquid Chalk, Purple: Sports & Outdoors


----------

